# Dend. wassellii



## fbrem (Jul 16, 2013)

Finally got a good blooming out of this one for the first time since I moved my plants into a greenhouse 3 years ago. Before this it would bloom sporadically in the fall with at most 3-4 spikes open at a time. I guess I should have trimmed the old spikes before taking the pic!







Forrest


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2013)

Yeah, that's a "good" blooming. :sob: Is that a result of more light, temp change, fertilizing more...!?!?!?


----------



## fbrem (Jul 16, 2013)

I think it may be light, and/or temp. Also I think it took it a while to transition from growing in my old area, outdoors in summer and indoors in winter, to the GH. Now it hangs right at the top of the GH on a very short hook, about 6-8 inches from the glass with 40% shade cloth in summer and cool in the winter due to being so close to the glass.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 16, 2013)

COOL! This one's been tempting me!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 16, 2013)

Impressive blooming!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 17, 2013)

Interesting growth habit also !!!! Without the blooms I would have called it Brassavola nodosa ! Jean


----------



## couscous74 (Jul 17, 2013)

Awesome! :clap:


----------



## Stone (Jul 17, 2013)

fbrem said:


> Finally got a good blooming out of this one for the first time since I moved my plants into a greenhouse 3 years ago. Before this it would bloom sporadically in the fall with at most 3-4 spikes open at a time. I guess I should have trimmed the old spikes before taking the pic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A superb specimen. Its quite rarely grown even here. Well done! What are your min temps?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 17, 2013)

They are not uncommon here, just not flowered as well or too frequently.


----------



## Tom-DE (Jul 18, 2013)

Lovely display,

Keeping it drier and brighter in winter will encourage more blooms.


----------



## fbrem (Jul 18, 2013)

Stone said:


> A superb specimen. Its quite rarely grown even here. Well done! What are your min temps?



Why are they rarely grown there, I'm curious? 

My overall winter temps are around 10C (50F), but I'd guess it's positions high up next to the glass puts it in temps closer to 7C (45F).


----------



## Clark (Jul 18, 2013)

Nice pop.


----------

